# bottom rig for stripers?



## keltik (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey guys,
I'm new to boat fishing this season and only know how to use the fish finder rig with blood worms for stripers, which I've been using but haven't had any luck. 

Can anyone recommend or share your favorite bottom rig for stripers?

Much appreciated.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Blood worms are typically not the go to bait for striper. I would suggest cut or live menhaden, or a small live spot hooked up through the nose. Striper are a bigger fish and require a larger bait. Blood worms are mainly used for croaker and spot; however, it is not completely unlikely to catch a striper on blood worms. Use these suggested baits on a fish finder rig or a three-way dropper rig. 

Also, could I ask where your fishing to target striper?

-Alex


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Also, I might suggest posting your questions in the open forum or Virginia section.


----------



## keltik (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks Alex! I usually go out on the bay.


----------

